# Teenage Whizzer



## mason_man (Jan 2, 2012)

My 1999 Whizzer is now 13 years old. It was my 1st whizzer, i've kept it pretty much original. motor has most of the changes, head, carb, cam, piston and flywheel. Went from 2ph to almost 10ph, from 25mph to over 50mph. I'm still making small changes, i think i'm about done.


----------



## militarymonark (Jan 3, 2012)

you can get the OHV head and bump up the HP a little more


----------



## bricycle (Jan 3, 2012)

Rats...thought it might be a new horror movie: "I was a teenage Whizzer"! (3-D).....


----------



## mason_man (Jan 3, 2012)

militarymonark said:


> you can get the OHV head and bump up the HP a little more




I've thought about using one of Fred's Kit on one of my new whizzer. would cost less than the vintage motor. needle bearing crank at about $400.00 just for that. frame would have to be modified, cost for that and kit is about $1,900.00 I'm still probably going to get a kit and start a project down the rode just to have one. Fred's place is about 12 miles from where i live. what are your plans ? Fred with vintage 700 motor HOV kit.

Ray


----------



## mason_man (Jan 3, 2012)

bricycle said:


> Rats...thought it might be a new horror movie: "I was a teenage Whizzer"! (3-D).....




Hey bri you still got that hornet chain guard ? can you PM me or e-mail if you still do. mason_man57@yahoo.com my zip is 90603.
Thanks Ray


----------



## bricycle (Jan 3, 2012)

mason_man said:


> Hey bri you still got that hornet chain guard ? can you PM me or e-mail if you still do. mason_man57@yahoo.com my zip is 90603.
> Thanks Ray




Yea Ray I do. I'll e-mail you. A friend of mine has Freds OHV on his mill, on a 24" newer frame. Has visited 65 mph and still had throttle left......scarey!!!!


----------



## mason_man (Jan 5, 2012)

bricycle said:


> Yea Ray I do. I'll e-mail you. A friend of mine has Freds OHV on his mill, on a 24" newer frame. Has visited 65 mph and still had throttle left......scarey!!!!




OH YAAA.....scarey but a lot of fun getting there. not the road rash.


----------

